# Greetings from Santiago, Chile



## Rod_Duran (Apr 6, 2014)

Greetings brethren! I entered the Craft in April of 2013, Huelen Lodge, Santiago Chile (an English speaking lodge, and chartered under the G.L. of Massachusetts). It's a pleasure and honor to be a part of this amazing brotherhood. Un abrazo fraternal to one and all.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## goomba (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 7, 2014)

Rod_Duran said:


> I entered the Craft in April of 2013, Huelen Lodge, Santiago Chile (an English speaking lodge, and chartered under the G.L. of Massachusetts).



Welcome to the forum!

This is an interesting variation among jurisdictions.  Some jurisdictions like Texas restrict themselves to chartering lodges within their own current territory.  Other jurisdictions charter lodges elsewhere sometimes in cooperation with the native jurisdiction.


----------



## Rod_Duran (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Yes, it is very interesting. It started with brethren from the U.S. Stationed here due to their work in commerce and trade. Although it is not under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Chile, they are gracious enough to house us, our temple is within the confines of the Grand Lodge. It is one of the oldest lodges in Chile. It is humbling to be a part of this group of men.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Rod_Duran (Jun 3, 2014)

Update: my passing will be on June 12! It has been an amazing ride.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

